# Pretty,pretty, pretty!



## sacol (Nov 25, 2012)

http://www.redheart.com/files/patterns/pdf/LW3021.pdf

Love the colour.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for posting the link for this lovely blanket pattern xx


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

It's on my to do list, thank-you for the post


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Oh dear, now my list is even longer!!! Thank you for the link, I love that too. :thumbup:


----------



## KNITBUDDY (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you for the link, will be making this as soon as I get my other wips done.


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Gorgeous pattern! Thank you for the link.......


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What a lovely throw! Thank you!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very pretty,thanks.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Pretty, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

oh yeah! I really like that...very different cable patterning. thanks for showing us this link!

Christine


----------



## sacol (Nov 25, 2012)

I should not look, it just gives me something else I must knit lol.


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hard, hard, hard!!

I've tried to do a small version of this, just to test it out and it looked HORRIBLE!!

It's me, I know this. I think it's the way I knit my stitches... You can't see a left lean or a right lean when I knit my k2tog and SSK.

The pattern would be PERFECT for my curtains project if I could only get the stitches to work!! 

Yes, I've watched NUMEROUS videos and I cannot figure out what I'm doing wrong...

Dani


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

Beautiful Throw!


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank you, Thank you, for link

When I am tired of knitting sweaters etc I need a break to knit simple straightforward things like blanket or throws


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

I recently finished an afghan and posted a pic of it here. Pattern is almost the same accept for the border and I changed that anyway. It is called Ebb Tide and found on Ravelry. I was making this pattern to learn to cable and that turned out to be the easiest part of the pattern lol!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I agree...pretty pretty pretty.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

what a lovely afghan!


----------



## sacol (Nov 25, 2012)

Yes the pattern does look exactly the same just a different colour.


----------



## hania (Sep 30, 2011)

Made this with doubled up pound of love yarn. (sigh) you just sink right in.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Another Must Make project! Thank you.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

hania said:


> Made this with doubled up pound of love yarn. (sigh) you just sink right in.


I would love to see a pic of your finished project.


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

Very pretty! My "To Do" list grows!


----------



## hania (Sep 30, 2011)

Have to go to sisters house. Sh got it for Christmas.


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you--those are gorgeous cables!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Very pretty, thank you :-D


----------

